# RSLOGIX Counters



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

stuiec said:


> I'm doing a PLC class using RSLOGIX. Can I use a CTU and a CTD with the same address in order to add to and take away from the same accumulated value? I cannot find anything in my course info on it, but the hint for the project is to do so. (I tried doing it with my Click software, and it is not allowed, though with that software I have a combo counter).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Google has answered my question. Carry on.


 
Are you using a trainer, or simulator software ?
If trainer, Which make and model ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can always use add and sub.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

dronai said:


> Are you using a trainer, or simulator software ?
> If trainer, Which make and model ?



We are using this trainer at school. It is the Allen Bradley CompactLogix Plc, using RSLogix software. We only had 2 days of hands on with the trainers, just enough to whet the appetite. I picked up a cheapo Koyo unit from automation direct just to play with, and their software is a free download. I will definitely be pursuing a better knowledge with these, lots of fun!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You can always use add and sub.


Thanks, we didn't get into those instructions in class, I'll check em out when I get a chance. Does anyone know if RSLogix is available free?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

It's addictive, and you will never look at a stop light the same again !


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Thanks, we didn't get into those instructions in class, I'll check em out when I get a chance. Does anyone know if RSLogix is available free?


 you can get RSLOGIX free for Microligix 1000 and 1100 controllers at http://www.ab.com/linked/programmablecontrol/plc/micrologix/downloads.html


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

You can download a program simulator at http://thelearningpit.com/


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The better free A-B software now is Connected Components Workbench. It programs the Micro 800 PLCs, Component class HMIs, all VFD, Soft Starters and a number of other products.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

JRaef said:


> The better free A-B software now is Connected Components Workbench. It programs the Micro 800 PLCs, Component class HMIs, all VFD, Soft Starters and a number of other products.
> 
> http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/connected-components-workbench-software


Don't know if I would say better; another choice though.
Maybe because I've used RSLogix for so long I don't know any better...:001_tongue:


----------

